

Microsoft Office for Android, in parity with iOS - TuringTest
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/preview-office-for-android-tablets-is-like-office-for-ipad-but-on-android/

======
TuringTest
I posted a detailed comment at this[1] Ars Technica thread, explaining my
belief that developers underestimate the capabilities of Excel as a
development tool for end users.

I'd want to ask if Hacker News' strict forum rules allow cross-posting, to
bootstrap conversation on interesting topics?

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/preview-office-for-
an...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/11/preview-office-for-android-
tablets-is-like-office-for-ipad-but-on-android/?comments=1&post=28036889)

